# Huffman Super Streamlines



## 37fleetwood (Jan 17, 2012)

*this is reposted from my site:*



> I'll be working on this thread soon. I'll try to document the years and  differences between all the varieties of Huffman Superstreamlines.  please feel free to contribute, I need all the help I can get.






> the Huffman Streamline bikes were made for three years, from mid 1936 through 1938.
> there are at least five basic frames, several models use the same frame.
> all Streamlines are very rare and should be kept as original as possible, or properly restored if necessary.
> my estimates are that there are
> ...






> let me say from the outset that I'm not the expert on Safety Streamliners, so if you have good information please feel free to correct or add to what I can put here.
> 
> Pictured is the 1936 Safety-Streamline Model D-44E
> Never Before A Bicycle Like This!
> ...






> By October, it seems the Safety is gone and the New D-44 Super-Streamline is in.
> 
> Pictured are the 1936 Super-Streamline Models D-44K and the Model D-44.
> The Huffman Manufacturing Co., manufacturers of Dayton bicycles, announces the new Dayton Super-Streamline, in four handsome models - the D-44K and D-44 men's models, and the D-45K and D-45 Ladies' models.
> ...






> In March of 1937 Huffman announces the New Streamline bicycles
> 
> Pictured are pages from the 1937 National Catalog of Model N-1T and Models N-2E and N-3E.
> Three new types of bicycles have just been announced by the Huffman Manufacturing Co., Dayton Ohio. these are the well-known Dayton and National lines, and the Huffman line, which is available under the following name-plates: La France, Dixie Flyer, Davis Flyer, Snell, and Air Flyte. These new bicycles are offered in a wide range of models, from Superstreamlines to Racers, covering a complete price range, according to statements from the factory. It is further reported that these new 1937 Huffman lines feature distinctive, beautiful streamlining in frames, equipment and accessories, incorporate advanced engineering, and offer a wide range of color combinations, and complete selection of equipment and accessories.
> ...






> the 1937 Spring Summer Firestone Catalog premiers the new Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, which is a slightly altered 1937 Model 1T with straight rear truss and slightly different accessories and paint scheme.
> 
> Pictured are pages from the 1937 Spring Summer Firestone catalog, and 1937/1938 Fall Winter Firestone catalog.






> 1938 was the last year for the Super Streamline bicycles, they would be replaced by the Twin-Flex Cushioned bikes which as it turns out were not very good for the most part.
> 
> Pictured is a page from the 1938 Huffman Catalog of Model 1T
> a Model 1 is mentioned without tank lights and rack, there is no mention in the Huffman catalog of a ladies model. the main difference from 1937 is the curved down tube and some trim differences.






> the 1938 Spring Summer Firestone Catalog heralds the end of the Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, which is a represented as a 1937 Model 1T with curved truss, straight down tube, and the same basic accessories and paint scheme as used in 1937.
> 
> Pictured is the page from the 1938 Spring Summer Firestone catalog.
> I don't have the 1938/1939 Fall Winter catalog, but I do have a Feb 1939 dealer catalog that doesn't have a Super Streamline shown.






> In this post I hope to discuss the frames for all Streamline Bicycles.
> 
> The first frame is the 1936 Safety Streamline/1936 Super-Streamline.  These frames are of the tankless variety. They can be identified by at  least 3 definite and distinctive features. First, the distance between  the seat tube and the rear fender mount was lengthened to make room for  the battery box which mounts directly behind and above the crank hanger.  The second feature is at the rear of the bike. On this frame the  flattened tube which extends from the rear drop out rearward goes all  the way around the back of the bike and attaches to the drop out on the  other side. On the later bikes these extensions only extend to the rear  fender and have a flat strap which attaches to the fender. the third  feature is that these frames are drilled for the electrical system  wiring. Many if not all 1936 Super-Streamline bicycles use the same  frame as the Safety-Streamline. It seems they are drilled for the  electrical system and seem to retain the stretched frame. (if you can  confirm or refute this, please contact me so I can correct it)
> 
> ...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 18, 2012)

*One women's model*


----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2012)

Great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 18, 2012)

^^ Ditto!  Thanks, Scott


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Good stuff Scott. Maybe you would consider bringing the census stuff over as well. Heck if you bring enough stuff over maybe Scott M. will start an "All Things Huffman" section on the forum! v/r Shawn


----------



## fatbike (Jan 18, 2012)

*Very cool!*

Thanks Scott for posting this about Dayton's. I'm enjoying it.


Derek


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice post!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, I guess this thread is about as good a time as any, to confess my sins.

 I am a bona fide, dyed in the wool, Schwinn collector, who just bought a Huffy!

 I know, I can hear your screams through the computer. But, thanks to Scott aka 37 Fleetwood. I have been converted.

 On one of our rides last Summer, he let me ride his 37 Fleetwood Supreme.( Hence the name of his handle, in case any of you were wondering.)

 And I must admit, that it was one of the most comfortable and stylishly built bikes that I have ever ridden.

 The bike felt very solid, and handled quite well. Not the Huffy experience that I had when I was a kid.

 Anyway, that got me thinking about wanting a Super Streamline someday.

 Well, as rare and desireable as the other models are, I decided that I just really liked the looks of the Firestones best.

 So, that is what I set out to buy.

 I'm sure that most of you have seen the bike. It is the one that Tyler Stans over at luxlow.com brought back to life.

 I don't like to use the term restored, because Tylers bikes are all Guccied out. far from a factory correct restoration, but gorgeous none the less.

 As I looked around at the available bikes, I kept going back to that gleaming chrome and dripping wet clear coat, and I couldn't resist.

 I figured that if you were going to Gucci out a bike, you couldn't pick a better model than a Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.

 Don't you just love the sound of that?

 Go ahead and say it. FIRESTONE FLEETWOOD SUPREME !  It just make you feel better, doesn't it?

 So in closing, I would just like to say, Thanks, Scott!

 Now I've got my work cut out for me, trying to find a putter stem and an aluminium torpedo light.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it Marty, it is beautiful! are you going to have it by the upcoming Coaster ride?
and to you Schwinn guys... 1 down and 10,000,000 to go!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to the Super Streamline club. I know that post made Scott feel all warm and fuzzy inside! v/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 19, 2012)

I feel like the salesman at the car lot who talks someone into buying  a car....from another car lot...


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2012)

When I got home from work today, the boxes were sitting in the living room, so there was no sneaking this one past my wife.

 She had to sign for it!


 I'm suprised , that she didn't say,"Nope, send it back! I'm not signing for that thing."

 Anyway, I'm very excited, to be a member of the Super Streamline club, and Scott, your post on them couldn't have come at a better time.

 I can't tell you how frustrating its been, looking up old posts in the archives, only to find that the pictures have all been deleted.

 You're the point man on Huffmans, and I know that everybody appreciates your research very much.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 19, 2012)

after that beat up Schwinn Aerocycle, what did she say about seeing one all done up shiny?


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2012)

Shiny or grungy, I don't think she's too impressed with the bikes anymore.

 She's more impressed when I mow the lawn or fix a leaky faucet.

 I changed a flat tire on the car once, and she thought I was houdini.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 19, 2012)

Until I see a picture of you on the bike, this is all make believe stuff just to make Scott warm and fuzzy inside...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Agreed,....*

I agree, I need photographic proof too...

Until I see a picture of you on the bike, this is all make believe stuff just to make Scott warm and fuzzy inside...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey you two... get out of my bubble!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 20, 2012)

The bike Marty bought is very cool!!! 

We're just jealous.....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, Guys.

I just spent the day methodically unpacking this thing of beauty. And, I've got to say, that in a garage full of Schwinns, it is a stand out!

The paint job is phenominal, so it is a little unfair pitting it up against a bunch of tired old original paint Schwinns. But, man! Horace Huffman knocked it out of the park with this one.

The frame is really well made, and just a beautiful thing to look at. If they only could have kept up with this type of quality, the name Huffy, would not have become the laughing stock of the bicycle world.

It's a little premature, because I've got a bit of work ahead of me before this baby is road worthy, but, I think I'm going to really like this bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 20, 2012)

You know Marty, I don't mean to start any fights, but I don't remember you gushing like this when you got any of your Schwinns...
Huffman = double the enjoyment at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2012)

great info Scott.
Ok so I not only now want a schwinn but, a Huffy Streamline. Especially the D-44E . Love the horn? on the front. Wouldn't be a light would it?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 20, 2012)

it's a horn...it's a light... it's a hornlight! Delta Hornlight to be precise!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 20, 2012)

*I had a 1939 Dayton Firestone flying ACE back in 2000 but i sold it ugh!!*

This was my 1939 Dayton/huffman Firestone Flying Ace.  It was purchased in an antique shop in Monterey California back in 2000.  If it had the same geometry as the Streamlines...super streamline etc...I can agree that those bikes ride super nice.  How you see it in the pic is how i got it exactly.  But eventually I sold it as I was obsessed with getting a dang Schwinn...I wish I had held on to that flying ace.  It was a real treat to ride....maybe its time for me to look for another one.  However I fear it'll be like looking for a needle in a big hay stack.  Can they still be found?


----------



## slick (Jan 20, 2012)

Alright Marty, Glad to hear you bought something outside of the box as the saying goes. For those of us such as myself where the curiosity is killing me....let's see it! Please!!! Now that you're happy with it kick down the Aerocycle my way and change my opinion on Schwinns! I have too many Shelbys!


----------



## npence (Jan 20, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> This was my 1939 Dayton/huffman Firestone Flying Ace.  It was purchased in an antique shop in Monterey California back in 2000.  If it had the same geometry as the Streamlines...super streamline etc...I can agree that those bikes ride super nice.  How you see it in the pic is how i got it exactly.  But eventually I sold it as I was obsessed with getting a dang Schwinn...I wish I had held on to that flying ace.  It was a really treat to ride....maybe its time for me to look for another one.  However I fear itll be like looking for a needle in a big hay stack.  Can they still be found?




They are still out there in small numbers but I just bought one for my dad for Christmas last year.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 20, 2012)

slick said:


> Alright Marty, Glad to hear you bought something outside of the box as the saying goes. For those of us such as myself where the curiosity is killing me....let's see it! Please!!! Now that you're happy with it kick down the Aerocycle my way and change my opinion on Schwinns! I have too many Shelbys!



I'm guessing it looks kinda like this:


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 20, 2012)

npence said:


> They are still out there in small numbers but I just bought one for my dad for Christmas last year.



 So what you're saying is there is one less to get....doh!  I saw one on ratrod bikes.com about 2 months ago in the same marroon color but not as rough as the one i had...i tried finding it today to see if it was for sale....no luck....i couldnt find it...double doh!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 20, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm guessing it looks kinda like this:




dang it my flying ace had that same sprocket, rack, truss rods,   &  CHAINGUARD....tripple ....DOH!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 20, 2012)

they'll all have that same stuff. they are all made by Huffman for Firestone. I had a Flying Ace as well. I sold it several years ago. there was one on ebay not too long ago. the price wasn't cheap but sounded reasonable.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 20, 2012)

slick said:


> Alright Marty, Glad to hear you bought something outside of the box as the saying goes. For those of us such as myself where the curiosity is killing me....let's see it! Please!!! Now that you're happy with it kick down the Aerocycle my way and change my opinion on Schwinns! I have too many Shelbys!




Can you have too many Shelbys? It would be like having too many muscle cars...this is a big step for you Slick and one step closer to healing...please take a sip from the Huffy cup...and walk into the light, it's warm and fluffy here...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 20, 2012)

As you can see, the jump to light-speed has Marty almost raving mad, you guys really should do like Dave did and start with something a little less amazing...like a nice Firestone Pilot, and then work your way up to the big time.
Slick, if you're thinking of moving away from the Shelbys you might really want to take it slow, something like an Aerocycle might be a good place, then move up to a Huffy...maybe something like an Indian (I know where one is at) and then you might be ready. it takes time and patience.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 21, 2012)

That's it!

Thanks for posting the picture, Scott.

 It was cold and rainy last night, and about every twenty minutes my wife would poke her head out into the garage, to find me sitting there staring at the bike.

She thinks I'm losing it.

The difference between Schwinn and Huffman, is that when Schwinn built something beautiful, they continued to build it for the next thirty years. And, when Huffman built this little masterpiece, they only built it for three.

I wonder why?

I guess it was just too good to be true.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 21, 2012)

Has Marty finally "seen the hornlight?"


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 21, 2012)

Heres some more pics of the flying ace.  I used to like the chainguard alot.  Theres my old dog is on the right...I miss Solovino(solo-veeno) meaning _he came alone_.  He liked to race cars and bikes.


----------



## slick (Jan 22, 2012)

old hotrod said:


> Can you have too many Shelbys? It would be like having too many muscle cars...this is a big step for you Slick and one step closer to healing...please take a sip from the Huffy cup...and walk into the light, it's warm and fluffy here...




 Yes i'm letting go of one of the Airflows soon after I repaint it. It will be the famous straw and red which everyone seems to like? Unless I get some better suggestions? I'm slowly trying to get one of most of the great manufactures out there. Picked up a CWC roadmaster Speedking recently. My only CWC bike to date. Hve my eye on a few other bikes also.


----------



## slick (Jan 22, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> As you can see, the jump to light-speed has Marty almost raving mad, you guys really should do like Dave did and start with something a little less amazing...like a nice Firestone Pilot, and then work your way up to the big time.
> Slick, if you're thinking of moving away from the Shelbys you might really want to take it slow, something like an Aerocycle might be a good place, then move up to a Huffy...maybe something like an Indian (I know where one is at) and then you might be ready. it takes time and patience.





 I wanted your Super streamline but now that Marty got one....Hmmmm. Wouldn't want to go ride with you guys and have a bunch of Super Streamlines show up! Maybe the So-cal Schwinn rides will turn into Huffman rides? LOL!! Marty, you may have started a new buying trend! The Huffmans will go up in value and the Schwinns will go down so I can afford an Aerocycle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't know.

 I went to the cycle swap today hoping to find some Huffman stuff, and found very little. A couple of 40 style Dayton truss rods and top plates. But, if you went there looking for Schwinn stuff, then there was a ton to choose from.

 A guy even had a blue and ivory 36 Cycleplane, that was all original and beautiful.  

 That's what makes Schwinn collecting so much fun.

 It's always more fun to buy, when there is actually something to buy.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 23, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I went to the cycle swap today hoping to find some Huffman stuff, and found very little. A couple of 40 style Dayton truss rods and top plates. But, if you went there looking for Schwinn stuff, then there was a ton to choose from.
> 
> ...



see, now I'm exactly the opposite. I like the hunt. if it's too easy, I don't have fun doing it. when you have a rare Huffman, you have something that took some effort to own, and get right, and that's something you can be proud of. maybe that's the real reason behind my irritation with Schwinn collectors, they just don't get how hard these are to gather parts for. they assume everything is like a Schwinn.
I hope you got at least one of the truss rod plates, remember I told you they are the same from 1937 to the mid 1950's. the truss rods are different, but even they are worth picking up if you get them cheap enough. I've had to pay up to $60-$70 for a decent pair, chrome is more!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2012)

I did pick up the truss rod plates, and I thought of you when I saw the truss rods. So, I grabed them as well.

 So, if you are in need of a nice set of original chrome truss rods, you got them. 

They didn't have the top bolts, which was too bad, but they only cost $15.00, so I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 11, 2012)

*Fork Discussion*

time for an update. I'm still learning all the ins and outs of these so bear with me.
let's talk for a minute about the forks. there may be a bit more to it but at least this will give you a quick idea.
I know some will disagree with me but I have found it to be fairly reliable that you can find the month and year on the back of the fork crown. I'm not sure how many years this is true for but it seems to hold true on bikes where the fork hasn't been changed.

in 1936, Huffman used a fork with a ridge, or pinch at the top of the fork crown. on the Streamline bikes the fork doesn't have the truss rod stand-offs, since truss rods would have interfered with the hornlight.




in 1937, Huffman moved to a fork crown that when looked at from the side came to a peak in the middle of the crown. Patric calls them the "Pup Tent" fork. also, looked at from the side, the truss rod stand-offs have a flat profile. apparently the felt that these were a bit of a weak point though I haven't seen any broken off, because they were a bit different the next year.




in 1938, Huffman changed the forks again. from the side the peak on the crown is moved off center toward the front, making it look a bit like an airfoil. the truss rod stand-offs have a ridge on top of them to strengthen them. an important aspect of these forks is that in 1938 the fender attaches under the center of the fork crown. in later years a tab was added and the fender attached to it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2013)

can we give this one a bump?


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 4, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> can we give this one a bump?




I love cats - I live with 3. They sniff every bike that appears and make sure they are ok for me to work on. Then they sniff them afterwards to ensure all is still well. 

This is one of the most valuable threads I have found on Cabe - needless to say I like SSs.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2013)

A few random thoughts concerning the Super Streamlines. The other night Scott and I were discussing how the body of knowledge on both the Super Streamlines and Big Tank bikes has increased measurably in the last year or so. As a relatively new guy to bicycles I take everything with a grain of salt until I can determine what I think is ground truth. Unfortunately with bicycles this can be frustrating due to lack of literature, research, and existing original examples--and then an anomaly will pop up! 

Regarding the '37 Super Streamline, I have one that I am restoring as a Dayton and along the way picked up a '37 Dayton motorbike (Model D4). According to the Morrow hub on the D4 it is a 3rd qtr '37 bike. My SS has a serial number that is pretty close so I think they were built about the same time. A couple of interesting things here. First my motorbike has a Wald 3 stem instead of the putter (I am putting a putter on the SS). Also the D4 has Persons streamline pedals instead of the Torringtons. This kind of leads me to believe that in late '37 the bikes started to receive some of the '38 features e.g. Wald stem and Persons pedals. Lastly the D4 has a "Dayton" decal on the downtube. Virtually all '37s I've seen are restored and none have this decal (most, if not all, are also lacking the seat tube decal). I am going to produce the decals as well as decals for the big tank bikes. Little by little we'll piece this together. I still think the SS is an under appreciated bike and while more than a few big tanks have come to light lately we still haven't seen a lot of SSs surface so I don't think Scott's numbers at the start of this thread are too far off. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 5, 2013)

I like Supers, but I like Safety's more.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> A few random thoughts concerning the Super Streamlines. The other night Scott and I were discussing how the body of knowledge on both the Super Streamlines and Big Tank bikes has increased measurably in the last year or so. As a relatively new guy to bicycles I take everything with a grain of salt until I can determine what I think is ground truth. Unfortunately with bicycles this can be frustrating due to lack of literature, research, and existing original examples--and then an anomaly will pop up!
> 
> Regarding the '37 Super Streamline, I have one that I am restoring as a Dayton and along the way picked up a '37 Dayton motorbike (Model D4). According to the Morrow hub on the D4 it is a 3rd qtr '37 bike. My SS has a serial number that is pretty close so I think they were built about the same time. A couple of interesting things here. First my motorbike has a Wald 3 stem instead of the putter (I am putting a putter on the SS). Also the D4 has Persons streamline pedals instead of the Torringtons. This kind of leads me to believe that in late '37 the bikes started to receive some of the '38 features e.g. Wald stem and Persons pedals. Lastly the D4 has a "Dayton" decal on the downtube. Virtually all '37s I've seen are restored and none have this decal (most, if not all, are also lacking the seat tube decal). I am going to produce the decals as well as decals for the big tank bikes. Little by little we'll piece this together. I still think the SS is an under appreciated bike and while more than a few big tanks have come to light lately we still haven't seen a lot of SSs surface so I don't think Scott's numbers at the start of this thread are too far off. V/r Shawn




Hey Shawn,
recently I've been leaning to upping the number of Safeties I believe are out there. there may be as many as 20-30.
Safeties also seem to show up most often in decent original condition, you never find any of the others in original paint. Marty's is the only one I know of.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2013)

charnleybob said:


> I like Supers, but I like Safety's more.




I love that bike!
I have to admit that of all of them I think I like the 1937 Model 2 tankless the best, and I like the Huffman paint scheme the best. it's just so clean and simple.


----------



## geech34-2nd (Apr 6, 2013)

*Excellent Thread, THANK YOU*

Thanks for the thread, great info. I'm looking at a Fleetwood I acquired as part of a collection a couple of years ago. It has had an amateur restoration on it. I'd like to do a better restoration soon. I am curious about the model. Is this a 37 Fleetwood Supreme? A few other questions----where is the serial number? Is the fork correct, it doesn't have stand-offs for the truss rods. Where can I get info on the paint patterns. I need measurements or detailed pictures of the stripes, etc. Also examples of the colors that were available for this model. Are there incorrect parts on this bike? I'd like to get it right. Any help is really appreciated. Good luck to you guys, Thad


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 6, 2013)

> I love that bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2013)

geech34-2nd said:


> Thanks for the thread, great info. I'm looking at a Fleetwood I acquired as part of a collection a couple of years ago. It has had an amateur restoration on it. I'd like to do a better restoration soon. I am curious about the model. Is this a 37 Fleetwood Supreme? A few other questions----where is the serial number? Is the fork correct, it doesn't have stand-offs for the truss rods. Where can I get info on the paint patterns. I need measurements or detailed pictures of the stripes, etc. Also examples of the colors that were available for this model. Are there incorrect parts on this bike? I'd like to get it right. Any help is really appreciated. Good luck to you guys, Thad




Hey Thad,
I've seen your bike before! based on what you have, it's going to be difficult what you have. it may be either '37 or '38. the serial may or may not help much. the serial like most bikes is onder the crank hanger. the fork does not look correct. I think I still have the paint patterns. these came in three colors green red and black, all with white accents. your bike does have a few other wrong parts on it.
start a new thread with a bunch of detail photos and we can start on it. I'll help as much as I can. the first page of this thread has all of the catalog pages and a brief description of the Firestones.
here's the photo I have of your bike.







scrubbinrims said:


> 37fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it wasn't long ago that this bike went by on ebay and then went through the shows. as I recall Larkin Little had it. it was only a year or two ago.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 6, 2013)

*No date stamp found on our Safety fork.....*

I assume the hole is where the light switch should be?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Airflyte/Dayton/Huffman.....?*

Our bike is badged "Airflyte" by Huffman Engineering....Is it not a Dayton?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Fork top....*

This bike is a '36, right.....?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I assume the hole is where the light switch should be?




I believe that's where the wires go. there will be a matching hole in the frame just behind the fork on the bottom side of the down tube, and another just in front of the battery box in the seat tube.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Our bike is badged "Airflyte" by Huffman Engineering....Is it not a Dayton?




is a GMC truck a Chevrolet? Huffman MFG is the company, both AirFlyte and Dayton are badge names. so no, technically your bike is not a Dayton, but both Dayton and AirFlyte are Huffmans.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> This bike is a '36, right.....?




yes, 1936 Model A-44E Huffman Airflyte Safety Streamline/Super Streamline.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 6, 2013)

I assume that is Scott McCaskey's SS. It doesn't have the hole in the same place on the 

horn light. The wires don't come out of the side, more towards the back......? I'm going 

to go examine this frame for those holes. Would the switch be on the battery box?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2013)

Just for you Lawrence...

_*Frame:*_ 19" Airplane Welded Construction.
_*Fork:*_ Safety Streamline.
_*Guards:*_ Special, double-depth Streamline Enameled.
_*Chain Guard:*_ Special full length streamline.
_*Rims:*_ Steel Clincher Chromium.
_*Tires:*_ Black Balloon 26" x 2 1/8.
_*Handle Bar:*_ Special large Streamline Aluminum.
_*Saddle:*_ Special Streamline Sponge Rubber Padded.
_*Pedals:*_ Torrington Highest Grade.
_*Color:*_ Irridescent Blue.
_*Saddle:*_ Blue Leather.
_*Electrical Equipment:*_ Exclusive Hornlight, Tail Lamp and Battery Case.
_


(and I don't know why they chose to mis-spell Iridescent, but I knew you'd notice Lawrence. they just did that's all!)_


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I assume that is Scott McCaskey's SS. It doesn't have the hole in the same place on the
> 
> horn light. The wires don't come out of the side, more towards the back......? I'm going
> 
> to go examine this frame for those holes. Would the switch be on the battery box?




no, not Scott's. this one is though... feel better now?
I'm going to guess that these were small production so each hole was probably hand drilled and one guy put them one place and another guy put them another. (just a guess)





and the switch is on the battery box.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Thanks.....*

This thread and these bicycles fascinate me. It's been sitting here for a while, 

and now I have a whole new appreciation for them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> This thread and these bicycles fascinate me. It's been sitting here for a while,
> 
> and now I have a whole new appreciation for them.




Making the world safe for Huffmanity one convert at a time!
2 down and 9,999,999 to go!


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Bike and Cat*

I like the cat, and the bike.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## charnleybob (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Nickinator (Apr 7, 2013)

beautiful dayton! 

Nick.



charnleybob said:


>


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 9, 2013)

A few years ago, I bought a piece of literature which I had never seen before and will probably never see again. being not a collector of paper myself I scanned it in so I would have the information it contained, and then sold it to another collector. with his permission I have been authorized to share a bit of it with you.
Thank you Scott McC.

in this rare piece you can clearly see that somewhere along the way, what we refer to as a Safety Streamline is clearly considered by Huffman as a Super Streamline.
I'm still looking for information as to just what if anything this means.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 9, 2013)

While I'm at it, I would like to add these with a bit of explanation. 
before now, there were only a very few people with the knowledge about the differences between Huffmans and Daytons. nearly everyone assumed they would be the same, or very nearly the same. while the frame set was the same almost everything else was different. paint, seats, reflectors, almost everything varied between the two lines.
I would also point out that in the model 2 images, the Dayton line shows the model 2E with a light and the Huffman shows model2 without. this is not to be construed that Huffman didn't offer a model 2E with a light and that Dayton didn't offer a model 2 without. I would assume if you were a retailer and wanted Dixie Flyer badged Huffman Model 2E's they would have happily obliged.
Thanks again to Scott McC for providing the Huffman catalog images, the Dayton stuff comes from my own collection.

Here are the Dayton/National level catalog images.








Here are the Huffman level catalog images.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> While I'm at it, I would like to add these with a bit of explanation.
> before now, there were only a very few people with the knowledge about the differences between Huffmans and Daytons. nearly everyone assumed they would be the same, or very nearly the same. while the frame set was the same almost everything else was different. paint, seats, reflectors, almost everything varied between the two lines.
> I would also point out that in the model 2 images, the Dayton line shows the model 2E with a light and the Huffman shows model2 without. this is not to be construed that Huffman didn't offer a model 2E with a light and that Dayton didn't offer a model 2 without. I would assume if you were a retailer and wanted Dixie Flyer badged Huffman Model 2E's they would have happily obliged.
> Thanks again to Scott McC for providing the Huffman catalog images, the Dayton stuff comes from my own collection.
> ...




Wow - so the Huffman bikes were clearly 'lower' class bikes with less plating but I really like the unusual paint scheme on them with the split darts. 

Going back to the ad before from Scott McC - the 'Safety' which is called an Airflyte Super - is that little round thing on the front of the rear fender actually an Airflyte badge I wonder. Also - I have always wondered about the handlebars on those bikes. At first glance they look like large crescent shaped bars but on closer look they are really quite large and have a very flat profile. Scott - I think the beautiful orig and well known red one of those bikes is yours? I notice it has those exact bars on it.  Correct me if I am wrong but they are in fact unusual and probably very hard to find handlebars?  I have seen the same model of bike, also in orig condition, but which have more regular crescent shaped bars similar to the ones found on other brands.

These ads you keep posting are amazing - they are really great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> A few years ago, I bought a piece of literature which I had never seen before and will probably never see again. being not a collector of paper myself I scanned it in so I would have the information it contained, and then sold it to another collector. with his permission I have been authorized to share a bit of it with you.
> Thank you Scott McC.
> 
> in this rare piece you can clearly see that somewhere along the way, what we refer to as a Safety Streamline is clearly considered by Huffman as a Super Streamline.
> I'm still looking for information as to just what if anything this means.




Also the saddle on this Airflyte Super looks very thick and padded. Can't even see the rails - or are they solid sliding rails which blend in with the cover in this particular image. ....I wonder.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 9, 2013)

first question, no, that's not the Airflyte badge, it's rectangular.





what it looks like to me is the Huffman Bowtie decal which should be located below the badge.





on to the handlebars. the ones on Scott's Carmine red mens bike do look aluminum, but I would hesitate to say definitively that others may have been used, there just aren't enough original examples out there.






...and this bike is actually Scott McCaskey's.

the seat in the ad drawing is a bit deceiving, it is actually a skirted seat. the undercarriage is wire.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 9, 2013)

After careful examination, that same decal was on the seat tube on Trudy's SS.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 10, 2013)

*??*

I wonder if it's the bowtie decal or some other round decal - and a bike without a badge - or it's a round badge of some sort. It looks too light to be the bowtie??

That red bike is incredible, wow, just - wow...  and the bars on it have always got my curiosity.. they are seriously big/wide/deep looking bars. They do look aluminium in the photo dont they..  

I wonder if it is even possible to find a set of bars like this??  One thing - do those bars have a hole for wiring and does one of the grips have a horn button on the end? Does anybody know...  EDIT - I just realized you can see the horn button in the photo..  They must be rarer than rare bars to find.

The dark red bike just blows me away.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> After careful examination, that same decal was on the seat tube on Trudy's SS.




Actually I'm wondering if that decal isn't a little larger than the seat tube decal. I have the dimensions of the seat tube decal and am going to make some of these. If anyone (Scott M.) can provide dimensions of the fender decal I would appreciate it. While we're at it if anyone knows of an original '37 Dayton level bike I would like to know if it has a "Dayton" decal on the down tube. The reasaon I ask is that my '37 Dayton motorbike (Model D4) does and I would assume the SS does as well. I am also going to make this decal as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 10, 2013)

The decal on our bike isn't as big as the one one the fender. I'll see if I can

take a picture of it. It's very faint.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a couple larger Huffman Bowtie decals. I'll have to measure them to see what size they are.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 10, 2013)

as mentioned here is a photo of the larger decals.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 11, 2013)

*The Catalog pic*

The little white thing in the catalog pic doesn't look like the decal though. However it is a drawing so perhaps it's meant to be the decal anyway.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> The little white thing in the catalog pic doesn't look like the decal though. However it is a drawing so perhaps it's meant to be the decal anyway.




keep in mind, this is just a drawing, and this item is just a small part of that drawing, and most likely done months in advance of the first bike being built.
that said, here's a close-up of the area in discussion:


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 23, 2013)

ALL ... Great Thread you have !!!             ............  patric


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2013)

At the risk of being flogged for a double post I couldn't let this thread go without adding my bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, Shawn.................


How do I type "speechless...........?"


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Scott started this thread off with saying there are about 10 known '37 tank model Super Streamlines and 2-3 '38s. Here is what we know so far--Updated 14 June 2013:

1.  Shawn Sweeney--Dayton--National blue/black/yellow pins--restored

2.  Ex-Berg--Dayton--Irridiscent blue/red/white pins also has stainless fenders and chrome tank claimed original--I don't think so--would like to know who owns it now.

3.  Ronalds--National--Irridiscent blue/red/cream pins--restored

4.  Ex-Simpson (now in museum)--Dayton--Green/black/yellow pins--restored

5. Marc Poberejsky--Dayton?--Red/black/white pins--restored

6.  Scott McCaskey--Dayton--Irridiscent blue/black/white pins--restored

7. John Atkinson--badge?--under going resto (have you chose colors yet?)

8. Copake 2004 Lot 24--Dayton--restored--appears to be either real dark navy blue or black/red/white pins--sold for $2200 (what a bargain!). I would like to know where this bike is now.

9. Mike Spangler?--Dayton?--Red/black/white? pins

10. Anonymous Black and White with Red pins partially original paint (current location unknown)

1938

 1.  silver and red from a bad polaroid, may be one of the others before a restore? (current location unknown)
 2.  Light Blue and Red with Cream pins (was Larkin Littles, current location unknown)
 3.  Marty Colver's Black and White with Red pins original paint
 4.  Bill Triplett's Light Blue and Red with Cream pins (not sure if this is not the Larkin Little bike with minor changes) 

So that's the ones we know of.  If you know of any sitting out there in a collection that I have not listed please share. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 13, 2013)

I have photos of 13 Model 1 types. 9 1937's and 4 1938's
this is not counting mine. I didn't add mine because it is a known not-original frame. it is more than likely at least a few of the others started life as a mens regular frame and has had the rear end added.
So if you want to count them all I have a count of 14 Model 1's between both years original and otherwise.

I have:
1937
John Simpson's Green and Black with Yellow pins. (currently owned by a small museum)
Jerry Bergs Blue-Green and Red with Cream pins aluminum fenders (current location unknown)
Copake bike Blue-Green and Red with Cream pins (current location unknown)
Anonymous Black and White with Red pins partially original paint (current location unknown)
John Atkinson's ready for paint
Shawn Sweeney's National Blue and Black with cream pins
Ronald Vijsma's Light Blue and Red with cream pins (may have changed hands?)
Anonymous Light Blue and Black with cream pins
Marc's red and Black with Cream pins
my soon to be cream and National Blue with red pins (known non-original frame)

1938
silver and red from a bad polaroid, may be one of the others before a restore? (current location unknown)
Light Blue and Red with Cream pins (was Larkin Littles, current location unknown)
Marty Colver's Black and White with Red pins original paint
Bill Triplett's Light Blue and Red with Cream pins (not sure if this is not the Larkin Little bike with minor changes)


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 14, 2013)

I know of one more but I guess it wouldn't be right for me to say whose it is or was without asking.

What I can say is it's national blue with red and has a painted mesh guard although it does have a dayton badge and it looks restored but I don't know for sure.

You can either add that to your list or not but it exists.

I suppose it's confusing because having a Dayton badge you would expect a chrome mesh guard. It doesn't have a putter or leaf sprung tornado saddle either.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 14, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I know of one more but I guess it wouldn't be right for me to say whose it is or was without asking.
> 
> What I can say is it's national blue with red and has a painted mesh guard although it does have a dayton badge and it looks restored but I don't know for sure.
> 
> ...




I think we may be talking about one already counted. I have it as a metallic bluish green color. National Blue is a solid, non metallic color.
is this it? this is the one Shawn mentions as having sold at Copake. this photo is the same bike from Trexlertown in '08. it seems to be a poorly researched restore with several wrong parts etc.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 14, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I think we may be talking about one already counted. I have it as a metallic bluish green color. National Blue is a solid, non metallic color.
> is this it? this is the one Shawn mentions as having sold at Copake. this photo is the same bike from Trexlertown in '08. it seems to be a poorly researched restore with several wrong parts etc.




It's remarkably similar to that however the blue is flat - as you say - and the saddle and stem are different - the one thing that makes me think it may be the same bike is the guard. I will have to look again.

edit: ok I have looked - I think it is the same bike but it has different parts on it though. However it has the same funny fork dart with extended pin and the blue looks different but that may be just the photograph so I'll guess its the same bike many years later with different parts on it. The guard is the same and thats enough to make it almost certain I guess. How many painted guards like that are there on SS bikes. They are usually on regular frame models from what I have seen on the internet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I know of one more but I guess it wouldn't be right for me to say whose it is or was without asking.
> 
> What I can say is it's national blue with red and has a painted mesh guard although it does have a dayton badge and it looks restored but I don't know for sure.
> 
> ...




Yep that appears to be the Copake bike. Do you know the current owner? A lot wrong with that  one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I know Mike Spangler had a red/black and am trying to confirm whether he still has it or not. That would make an even 10 for the '37s. V/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 14, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> At the risk of being flogged for a double post I couldn't let this thread go without adding my bike. V/r Shawn




Shawn,
The is a very fine restoration, the colors are sublime!


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the picture that Scott just posted the one you think is the Copake  just sold at memory Lane and I watched it roll away for 7200


----------



## bike (Jun 14, 2013)

*Pix??????????????*



cyclingday said:


> Well, I guess this thread is about as good a time as any, to confess my sins........................ I'm sure that most of you have seen the bike. It is the one that Tyler Stans over at luxlow.com brought back to life.
> 
> ...............
> 
> Now I've got my work cut out for me, trying to find a putter stem and an aluminium torpedo light.




???????????????????????


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2013)

bike said:


> ???????????????????????




  To see pics of this bike, you'll have to slueth back to the pictures of the March Cyclone Coaster ride that had the impromptu Huffman invasion that got the Shelby crowd so jealous, that they have threatend us with next months Shelby invasion.
This bike is a 1938 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. Not to be confused with the 1938 Huffman LaFrance. Both bikes are Super Streamlines and they are both black, so it would be easy to confuse the two.
Pics of the 38 LaFrance can be seen in the Huffman LaFrance thread in the general discussion forum.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 14, 2013)

bike said:


> ???????????????????????


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I'm pretty sure the picture that Scott just posted the one you think is the Copake  just sold at memory Lane and I watched it roll away for 7200




Do you know who bought it? If that thing brought $7200 then a nice one should do really well! When did it sell and do you know who sold it. I was there the whole time and never saw it? V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Jun 14, 2013)

*Tanks!*



37fleetwood said:


>



 sweeeeeeeetttt


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 14, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Do you know who bought it? If that thing brought $7200 then a nice one should do really well! When did it sell and do you know who sold it. I was there the whole time and never saw it? V/r Shawn




Not really sure how to describe the guy but he was pretty quiet and he had naval tattoo of an anchor on his arm he also bought a hawthorne zep girls bike from Chuck rosa. From what the new owner said it was all original


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 14, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Not really sure how to describe the guy but he was pretty quiet and he had navel tattoo of an anchor on his arm he also bought a hawthorne zep girls bike from Chuck rosa. From what the new owner said it was all original




um... why were you looking at his navel Nick?


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 14, 2013)

I said on his arm 



37fleetwood said:


> um... why were you looking at his navel Nick?


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 14, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I said on his arm




The bike went to ML presold.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 14, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I said on his arm




so you meant to say Naval, not navel? and then missed my bad joke...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Update*

Scott started this thread off with saying there are about 10 known '37 tank model Super Streamlines and 2-3 '38s. Here is what we know so far--Updates (in red) 20 June 2013:

1. Shawn Sweeney--Dayton--National blue/black/yellow pins--restored

2. Ex-Berg--Dayton--Irridiscent blue/red/white pins also has stainless fenders and chrome tank claimed original--I don't think so--would like to know who owns it now.

3. Ronalds--National--Irridiscent blue/red/cream pins--restored

4. Ex-Simpson (now in museum)--Dayton--Green/black/yellow pins--restored

5. Marc Poberejsky--Dayton?--Red/black/yellow pins--restored(ex-Spangler)

6. Scott McCaskey--Dayton--Irridiscent blue/black/white pins--restored

7. John Atkinson--Currently LaFrance--under going resto (have you chose colors yet?)

8. Copake 2004 Lot 24--Dayton--restored--appears to be either real dark navy blue or black/red/white pins--sold for $2200 (what a bargain!). I would like to know where this bike is now. bike sold at MLC '13 for $7200?

 9. Anonymous Black and White with Red pins partially original paint (current location unknown)

deleted--owned by Marc P. (duplicate listing)9. Mike Spangler?--Dayton?--Red/black/white? pins


1938

1. silver and red from a bad polaroid, may be one of the others before a restore? (current location unknown)
 2. Light Blue and Red with Cream pins (was Larkin Littles, current location unknown)
 3. Marty Colver's Black and White with Red pins original paint
 4. Bill Triplett's Light Blue and Red with Cream pins (not sure if this is not the Larkin Little bike with minor changes) 

So that's the ones we know of. If you know of any sitting out there in a collection that I have not listed please share. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## charnleybob (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Coaster Brake (Jun 21, 2013)

I gotta get me one of these.
The frames are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2013)

My son wanted me to leave the frame bare! V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 21, 2013)

charnleybob said:


>




Interesting it has a rear fender from another bike on it - it certainly looks that way - it even has regular fender braces.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 21, 2013)

Of all the models in the Huffman Streamline class, the one that does it most for me is the '36 Safety Streamline...in that seafog green color.
I prefer the lines viewed without a tank and the flair from the closeness of the top tubes at the front cascading to the rear.
The fenders and extended guard are spectacular.
One of these days, one of these days.
Chris


----------



## RJWess (Jun 21, 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Of all the models in the Huffman Streamline class, the one that does it most for me is the '36 Safety Streamline...in that seafog green color.
> I prefer the lines viewed without a tank and the flair from the closeness of the top tubes at the front cascading to the rear.
> The fenders and extended guard are spectacular.
> One of these days, one of these days.
> ...




Luckily for you Chris the Safetys seem to be the more 'common' model if there is such a thing with these! V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 21, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Luckily for you Chris the Safetys seem to be the more 'common' model if there is such a thing with these! V/r Shawn




Are you serious?  I always thought the tank models were more common starting with the Fleetwood obviously. The least common being the Safety/Super tankless electric.


----------



## gregv (Jul 29, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> as mentioned here is a photo of the larger decals.




hello Scott

I'm very interested in acquiring one of these decals for my Huffman resto project, are they available from somewhere?

thanks

greg v.


----------



## geech34-2nd (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry bout that, deleted pics


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 29, 2013)

*!*

Geech , they are talking about huffman/dayton badged streamlines , not firestone supremes. Yours is a firestone fleetwood supreme. Yours has the straight rear end rather than the curved stays. I have a couple of these fleetwoods I'm working on. They are awesome bikes. I would buy this model over and over.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 29, 2013)

Greg, Freqman is working on decals, you might contact him for prices and availability.

geech, no, Jason is right, we were talking only about the Huffman badged Streamlines. while not common, there are many more of the Firestones, maybe around 100. I've seen photos of yours before. it's a great bike with a terrible paint job! 
they came in Black, Seafog Gray, and Opalescent Maroon, all with white trim. Stainless fenders were available and I've seen several with them. repaint that one and you'll have a true gem!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2013)

gregv said:


> hello Scott
> 
> I'm very interested in acquiring one of these decals for my Huffman resto project, are they available from somewhere?
> 
> ...




I believe this decal may be for a safety. I've done the smaller (approx. 1" across) seat tube decals which are correct for Huffman bikes from '34-39. I may be able to do this decal as well but have to see if my image will enlarge to this size without too much distortion. V/r Shawn


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 29, 2013)

*I'm down*

Mark me down for around 6 or 7 of them if your making them. I'm sure I could use them for the next couple decades.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 29, 2013)

*By the way!!*

No one replied to my comment in the other huffy shelby thread so I will ask again! Scott Shawn other huffman guys- have y'all noticed that in the 38 firestone catalog that the fleetwood supreme has curved stays like the huffman streamline! I think there are some FIrestone fleetwood supremes out there that ate being mistaken for dayton super streamlines. Take a look! Page two I think. Summer or spring .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2013)

As far as the big decals go I have a question about the color of the "Huffman" letters. On the small seat tube decals the letters are yellow. These appear to be white? I am out of the small seat tube decals until I run another batch. Regarding the catalog page; yes I'm aware of it and I believe Scott and I discussed this. The problem is this is a catalog illustration and I have never seen a Firestone badged bike with the curved seat stays. Another anomaly is the cover of the '37 National catalog which appears to be an actual photo--notice the bike does not appear to have a rack! Maybe Scott can elaborate on this. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 29, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> No one replied to my comment in the other huffy shelby thread so I will ask again! Scott Shawn other huffman guys- have y'all noticed that in the 38 firestone catalog that the fleetwood supreme has curved stays like the huffman streamline! I think there are some FIrestone fleetwood supremes out there that ate being mistaken for dayton super streamlines. Take a look! Page two I think. Summer or spring .




Hey Jason. no one has ever found a 1938 Firestone with the curved rear trusses, many '38 Firestones have been found with straight. it is assumed that they never made Firestones with curves.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 29, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> As far as the big decals go I have a question about the color of the "Huffman" letters. On the small seat tube decals the letters are yellow. These appear to be white? I am out of the small seat tube decals until I run another batch. Regarding the catalog page; yes I'm aware of it and I believe Scott and I discussed this. The problem is this is a catalog illustration and I have never seen a Firestone badged bike with the curved seat stays. Another anomaly is the cover of the '37 National catalog which appears to be an actual photo--notice the bike does not appear to have a rack! Maybe Scott can elaborate on this. V/r Shawn




to my knowledge, the larger ones were never used on bicycles. they were used on the Huffman oil cans and such.


----------



## gregv (Jul 29, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe this decal may be for a safety. I've done the smaller (approx. 1" across) seat tube decals which are correct for Huffman bikes from '34-39. I may be able to do this decal as well but have to see if my image will enlarge to this size without too much distortion. V/r Shawn




hi Freqman

I think the smaller seat mast decal would be more suited to what I'm working on, when do you think you might have more made? And where would I look for a pic of one?

Sorry for any thread derailment.

thanks

greg v.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 29, 2013)

*!*

Shawn I was really talking about the small ones for me as well. I like the big ones but unless your doing a custom they aren't really useful.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2013)

The flash kinda washed these out but you get the idea. When I get the next batch done I will post here and on Ebay. V/r Shawn


----------



## gregv (Jul 30, 2013)

Freqman, those look really nice. Do you recommend clearcoating over the decals, or are they durable enough to go without?

cheers

greg v.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2013)

No clear coat required. Provided the surface is smooth these lay down really nice with almost no edge. I don't clear coat any restorations. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 6, 2014)

*Bmup!*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Scott,
     We need to organize this info and package in the form of a monograph. I'm out of town for the entire month but would be happy to provide an assist on this project. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 7, 2014)

babyjesus said:


> Are you serious?  I always thought the tank models were more common starting with the Fleetwood obviously. The least common being the Safety/Super tankless electric.




Correct.
The Safeties and the tankless Supers are way more rare than the tank models.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 7, 2014)

If I score a tanked Fleetwood Supreme (which I did in 2013) it's like... "awesome!"
If I score a '36 Safety Steamline it's like... "my prayers have been answered by the bicycle gods and I no longer have worldly desires!!
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> Correct.
> The Safeties and the tankless Supers are way more rare than the tank models.




Tankless Supers probably, Safeties more rare than Fleetwoods but I'm gonna say I've seen at least as many Safeties as tank model Super Streamlines. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> Correct.
> The Safeties and the tankless Supers are way more rare than the tank models.




I'll bet I can post photos of 2 safeties for every tank type non-Firestone Super Streamline you can post.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2014)

The braceless fendered 36 Safety only had a production run for about six months, so it would seem like the numbers would be pretty limited. It also seems like the curved down tube 38 Supers had a very short production run due to the focus being on correcting the Twin-Flex debacle.
 My feeling, is that the curved down tube bikes are the rarest of the bunch.


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 7, 2014)

My friend found this in a garage in the midwest for $40.  Don't know what model it is but think it is early.  I don't really care about off brand bikes though.  M buddy sold the bike long ago so don't blow up my inbox.


----------



## 55tbird (Jan 8, 2014)

*Thats mine. Its a 36 Safety Streamline*

Tim, That blue bike is mine and in the process of restoration. Pictures will follow once its done.  Mike


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2014)

*Had a couple pics of this Ladies one ......*

I think this is overseas now .. but here it is when I saw it locally in SoCal a few months back ....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 14, 2014)

these last two are Safety types. Marc also has a men's Safety. John has 3 Safety types Scott has two Lawrence has one, Marty has one, there's a guy in Carlsbad who has 2, and this hardly scratches the surface of the ones I have photos from the internet of.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 17, 2014)

so... what haven't we discussed?
it's time to move forward on the old Streamline thread.
the one thing I could use would be for Shawn to take the lead for a minute or two and go into his measurements and other inferences made while restoring his '37 Super Streamline. maybe after we can go into the differences in paint schemes over the years.
also feel free to put forward a topic to discuss and we'll get into it as well.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Actually Scott I think its time we capture this information and package it in the form of a monograph. I am in Kansas until the end of the month but I could go ahead and start a shell for this and we could start working it. Thoughts? V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 17, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually Scott I think its time we capture this information and package it in the form of a monograph. I am in Kansas until the end of the month but I could go ahead and start a shell for this and we could start working it. Thoughts? V/r Shawn




who do you mean by "we"? I was hoping to cover more ground in this thread before "we" collate the information.
it's also high time for certain folks to input useful information, not just contradict me. I have never professed to be a true expert, but I do recognize that I tend to be the most willing to try to answer the questions that get asked. it's high time for others who think they have better information to input it for scrutiny so we can get the information for any pending monograph straightened out.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 17, 2014)

Is this a streamline? What would you pay? It's FS locally...






> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 17, 2014)

that is a mid '50's Huffy.
I hereby sentence you to go to page one of this thread and read it through so you know what a Huffman Safety and Super Streamline looks like!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 17, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> that is a mid '50's Huffy.
> I hereby sentence you to go to page one of this thread and read it through so you know what a Huffman Safety and Super Streamline looks like!




LOL! I was there and got too lazy... It's a little early. I saw you on here and just thought I'd ask 


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 17, 2014)

*Marie ... *flipped the page and went to entry # 141 .. your entry .. with that mid-century Huffman 
and began rolling on the floor making joyful noises ... Scott's gonna be in a fowl mood the rest o' the day ...

Good One .. *Marie *!!!

..........  patric



========================================================================================


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 17, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Marie ... *flipped the page and went to entry # 141 .. your entry .. with that mid-century Huffman
> and began rolling on the floor making joyful noises ... Scott's gonna be in a fowl mood the rest o' the day ...
> 
> Good One .. *Marie *!!!
> ...




What can I say, Hoof?! I aim to please!! 


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## babyjesus (Jan 17, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I think this is overseas now .. but here it is when I saw it locally in SoCal a few months back ....




Yes it is - it's in my living room not yet built.  As soon as I build it I will photograph it with it's mate, the boys - this pair of bikes is a bit of a dream come true for me so I'm savouring it and building her slowly and enjoying 

I'm glad this thread was bumped up again.  Scott's SS threads have been some of my most useful, I've really learn't most of what I know about these bikes from Scott and from the various SS threads.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2014)

*1936 Dayton Safety Streamline.*

Just a couple of the detail observations made while servicing up an original condition 36 Safety Streamline.
First point of interest was that the drop stand and clip are painted to match, instead of being cad plated as usual.
Also of interest is the unusual way that the clip is attached. It does not mount to the fender the way most clips do. It is mounted to the continuous loop chainstay.
The clip only has a single mounting hole, and it doubles over itself, adding to the spring action. The clip is specific to this model.

The handlegrips also seem to be specific to this model. Grip-Wells with a solid base that is 1/2" thick to accomodate the built in Delta Horn Button. The button itself appears to be the typical handlebar mount variety, except that it is glued into the end of the rightside Grip-Well. This is why the Safety grip has a base that is 1/2" think. The normal Grip-Well only has a base that is 1/4" think.

So, if in your travels, you should come across a set of Grip-Wells, that have an unusually thick base, snag them! Because what you have found, is the specific grip for the 1936 Safety Streamline with internal handlebar mount horn button.


----------



## babyjesus (Jan 18, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Just a couple of the detail observations made while servicing up an original condition 36 Safety Streamline.
> First point of interest was that the drop stand and clip are painted to match, instead of being cad plated as usual.
> Also of interest is the unusual way that the clip is attached. It does not mount to the fender the way most clips do. It is mounted to the continuous loop chainstay.
> The clip only has a single mounting hole, and it doubles over itself, adding to the spring action. The clip is specific to this model.
> ...




...and if you find another set count me in too! 

My boys has no horn button.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 19, 2014)

some time ago, someone asked if I could move this over. I never got around to it, but someone just reminded that I still had a backup of my old site online. it hasn't been active for several years, but here's the link to the Streamline census. if there's enough interest, I suppose I could bring it over lock stock and barrel.

http://classicblog.webatu.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=145&sid=b243ace66baeda8618125cddbb3e9da2


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Huffman Safety/Super Streamline Monograph*

Ok I think its time to move forward. I'm going to go ahead and start the shell for the monograph on these bikes. I plan on covering the 36 Safety, 37 & 38 Super Streamline, and 37 & 38? Fleetwoods. I plan on following the format I used for the Monark Five Bar monograph which is located on the CABE homepage  http://thecabe.com/monark-five-bar/ . This one will take a lot more effort due to the variety of models involved. I know or am aware of most of you who own these bikes and would appreciate if you would agree to participate with information and photographs. I will acknowledge all contributors unless you wish to remain anonymous. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Jan 20, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok I think its time to move forward. I'm going to go ahead and start the shell for the monograph on these bikes. I plan on covering the 36 Safety, 37 & 38 Super Streamline, and 37 & 38? Fleetwoods. I plan on following the format I used for the Monark Five Bar monograph which is located on the CABE homepage  http://thecabe.com/monark-five-bar/ . This one will take a lot more effort due to the variety of models involved. I know or am aware of most of you who own these bikes and would appreciate if you would agree to participate with information and photographs. I will acknowledge all contributors unless you wish to remain anonymous. Thanks, Shawn




Count me in.

With any luck I am looking at 2 Fleetwoods, 2 SS with tank <---  all mens ...and a pair of tankless orig.  Still waiting on a Fleetwood.  

Did they make a ladies version of the Fleetwood?   I know they made a ladies tanker SS and tankless.  Never seen or heard of a ladies with a straight tail though.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, Shawn.
 I'll be of any help that I can.
Another detail that I noticed while servicing the 36 SS, was that the headtube has the internal fork stop built in, to protect the horn/light shroud.
I had seen this feature on the single/twin flex bikes, but not on any other models.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Marc/Marty,
     I appreciate the offers and will be taking you both up on these. I feel we have a pretty solid start on this project with the info from the thread but will require a lot more detailed info and pics to really get after this. I plan on coming out to Cali again this year Marty and I'll probably spend some time combing over your '38 for sure. Of course John has a few bikes as well. Wish I could make it to Switzerland Marc but that won't happen so I'll have to settle for our email correspondence. 

I'm trying to rope Scott in as well but this project is open to all who want to participate. If anyone has certain area of expertise or knowledge about these bikes I would like to hear from you. Also if anyone has original literature that hasn't already been posted that you would like to share that would be awesome. The byline is not limited o one or two names! V/r Shawn


----------



## 55tbird (Jan 20, 2014)

*Thanks for your help Shawn!!*

My 36 Safety Streamline is currently in primer awaiting paint. The seat is at the "Saddleshop" and they are backed up about 4 months. Once I get this back together I will provide pictures. Thanks! Mike Mech  920-980-5218


----------



## John (Feb 26, 2014)

*Tamara's 38*

Here is the start of Tamara's 1938 Streamline


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks a lot like a bike I saw at MLC last year with the super rare headtube lock! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## John (Feb 26, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks a lot like a bike I saw at MLC last year with the super rare headtube lock! V/r Shawn




I will ask Tamara where she got it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2014)

John said:


> I will ask Tamara where she got it.




I'm guessing Texas! V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 26, 2014)

John said:


> Here is the start of Tamara's 1938 Streamline
> 
> View attachment 139510




AHA - so you got that bike!  Damn!  I so badly want a ladies SS if I had children I might swap them for one.  Luckily I don't so no kids are in danger.

I assume that's the one that was at ML last spring.

I'm jealous - if you ever need money more than you need the bike let me know


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2016)

it's that time again. let's go into another piece of Streamlines that may need clarifying, chain guards.

so, we can go into the Safety Guards first, but there's really not too much to discuss. as far as I know, they were all the same. repop, or home made guards are usually easy to spot. a real guard is made in two pieces with a small tab welded to both halves on the inside. (if anyone wants to take a photo of the small piece from the inside I'll add it) other than that, you can't miss this one, it's like three feet long, the front mount is welded to the frame. as a side note, John made a few reproductions of these which are indistinguishable from a real one.






next we'll go into the mesh guard. to my knowledge, there is only one variant of this guard, though there are now a few different ones because there have been a few attempts at making reproductions. first I'll post a couple examples of real guards.








now, we'll look at a Chestnut Hollow repop. notice that the shape is wrong. the main area is at the bottom trailing inner edge is rounded off. if I remember, Jerry Jr. sold these without any bracket or straps, so the way these were mounted varies from stock looking to very incorrect depending on how the owner of the bike felt it should be, or whatever was easiest to manage. another thing to notice is that on all original guards the last opening on the second from the bottom row is filled in. on some original guards it looks as though they were never stamped, and some look simply filled in with brass or something else.








and then there's John's. the only real issue with John's mesh chain guard is that they're perfect, and brand new. they are exact in measurements and come with all of the correct hardware. 





next up are the two Firestone guards. there appears to be an early and late variant. like the mesh guard, the early has no cut away, or rounding on the trailing end of the inner radius, while the later guard does. other than that I don't think there are any diffferences. the first photo is an early type the next a late. I am not decided when this change took place, there are 38's with the early type and 38s withy the late type. all of the 37s seem to have the early, so the change was made somewhere in the 38 line, and carried through to all 39 Firestones.

Early:




Late:




Last but not least are the 38s with their "Crow's Beak" guard. the only note is that there are some aluminum repops of these and the Firestone guards out there. there is no evidence that Huffman ever made an aluminum guard.





P.S. JafCo is making some of these in fiberglass. I've seen them, they're nice if you can't find a real one.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2016)

a couple additions I just remembered. Chestnut Hollow made some of their mesh guards in Stainless, none of the real guards were ever made of Stainless. 
some mesh guards were chromed. these almost certainly would have been used on Dayton, and National bikes, the Huffman bikes would have been painted.
same with the 38s with the crow's beak, Huffman bikes would be painted, Dayton National bikes would most likely be chromed.
none of the Firestones that I've ever seen have chrome guards, as far as I know, they're all painted.


----------



## John (May 5, 2018)

Couple of pictures


----------



## John (May 5, 2018)

More


----------



## Floyd (Nov 17, 2018)

Does anyone currently own a 36 Safety Streamline Mens ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2018)

Floyd said:


> Does anyone currently own a 36 Safety Streamline Mens ?



@cyclingday


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

check out the original aluminum bars on the restored bike I later moved them to the original mens safety when i found them they came with the literture to the button grip



If you were fortunate in 2006 at Harold Lemay in Tacoma Washington I believe seven displayed including the disputed LaFrance 36 Super Safety done by some guy named Stromberger in Spokane who while striping the gold spray paint off discovered the scheme only to be told at Ann Arbor by all the Ohio experts he didnt know what he was doing ......it took third .... i said screw it had Larry Busch cash a check for $10k was on the next plane from Detroit to Vegas and spent three days at Sherries Ranch sold the rest of my collection over the next three years soent the money the same way not to buy another bike until two years ago ...... everyone of the rides i bought with that money (Sherrys, the chicken ranch and Mustang in Reno)  were way better than any Dayton Streamline .... I gave Dave the consulation award money before I left .... never felt so bad for a guy in my life ..... should have took him with me ..... he might have never got married



the green is a Western Flyer Version restored the other is an 37 original now i believe owned by John Atkinson




I never owned one before so i broke down and bought one ..... it rode about 600 miles like this @ty brann a reserve for the next ride the next time i get pissed off in this hobby .... but they are one sexy bike I fell in love


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> @cyclingday



my old original boys ...... is in Martys collection ..... which sports the only known holy grail aluminum bars and wired button grip the question is where did the literature i had to those bars go and where did my girls go? The restored one had a killer green seat done by chuck leipham ....... i am re restoring my new one in gold with red flames distressed like the original ones were !


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

this one i believe belongs to Mr Cabe himself


----------



## slick (Nov 17, 2018)

I believe my buddy Victor owns the green restored western flyer one. He's in Hollister,Ca.


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

John said:


> More
> View attachment 801060View attachment 801061View attachment 801062



very nice John you have three of the seven inowned including that rare 36 super safety Dave restored the 37 and the 36 original
girls


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

Floyd said:


> Does anyone currently own a 36 Safety Streamline Mens ?



yes i do on top of my bus


----------



## Floyd (Nov 17, 2018)

Sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you for posting! 

@Pedals Past 

This picture answers some questions I had...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...1-huffman-balloners-for-western-flyer.124335/

@slick 

Can you put me in touch with Victor? I am wondering about paint layout.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 17, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 903364




*HOLY CRAP ... What a Magnificent Collection ....  Daddy Like !! *

Diggin' your fotography, too.

I really enjoy the transition in design from what Huffman
did in 1934 ... thru what they designed and built in '38.

But the one fave thing I enjoy from that era .. is below ....      *THANK YOU FOR POSTING - MARTY.*


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2018)

I’d like to see evidence that a WF version of this bike was ever built. That is a Firestone paint scheme. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 18, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Thank you for posting!
> 
> @Pedals Past
> 
> ...





Freqman1 said:


> I’d like to see evidence that a WF version of this bike was ever built. That is a Firestone paint scheme. V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Floyd said:


> Does anyone currently own a 36 Safety Streamline Mens ?




Can you post a pic of the serial of your girls Safety? V/r Shawn


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 21, 2018)

i dont own a girls any longer i believe John Atkinson


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> i dont own a girls any longer i believe John Atkinson



I was asking @Floyd to post a pic of his serial. V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Nov 21, 2018)

Different bike, mine is out of Va.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 21, 2018)

Can you post a pic of the serial of your girls Safety? V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 29, 2018)

John said:


> View attachment 926013



SonI believe this is the bike i got from Mark Matteii in gold spray paint it was a frame/fork/fender that I gave to Dave Stromberger to paint he removed the gold and found this paint scheme I showed the bike at Ann Arbor with Dave in attendance hoping that it would win .... only to have the bike paint scheme and presentation to be claimed made up incorrect in the parking lot at Memory Lane prior to the show..... however I believe it took third maybe second  ...... i gave Dave the prize money I felt terrible for him ...... i left tge show got on a plane and flew to Las Vegas and spent three days in Paurump chasing chickens at tge ranch to try and recover my desire to stay in the hobby ..... I sold the bike, years later the scheme was copied several times once to the tune that it was declared stolen from the guy who had owned it when it reappeared and the police department showed up at my house requesting a statement who i sold the bike too. Owning this bike became such a sore that I folded up my collection and hoped tgat someone worthy of the stuff I put together would come along. He may not have all the Daytons i had put together but I have to say that I am glad he owns it if this is the bike, he has made a great contribution to the hobby,  not sure but I am expecting a new dose of drama with the posting of the bike. Someday i would love to see your collection John


----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 29, 2018)

third bike in line of my Daytons shown at Harold Lemay in Tacoma wa.


----------



## John (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi Jerry, Different bike but same paint colors.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 15, 2019)

Deserves a bump since there is a streamline up for sale!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Deserves a bump since there is a streamline up for sale!



So where is the listing?--I got it. Had that member on ignore.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 13, 2019)

37fleetwood said:


> *this is reposted from my site:*



Wow this is an amazing compilation of information on these fantastic bicycles. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 30, 2020)

Bump time, who likes these Huffmans!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2020)

I do!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 30, 2020)

Do any girl's 1937's still exist out there besides the one I am getting restored?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Do any girl's 1937's still exist out there besides the one I am getting restored?



I’ve seen a few. I think John May have one and another CABE member from Pa. has one. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2020)

Possibly in Johns collection.
I think he has mates for every year they were manufactured.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2020)

Here’s my little fantasy wet dream.
What if,
Instead of getting bogged down on the Twin Flex debacle.
Huffman had continued to develop the Super Streamline model, and had built a 1940 model, using the big lit tank and rack?





Oh, baby!
How sweet would that have been?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 30, 2020)

I love these bikes and I will own one eventually. Marty, that '38 is probably my favorite non-Schwinn bike ever with Brant's red/black '36 a close second.


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 18, 2021)

I look forward to , showing my 37 super streamline,


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 5, 2021)

Not so good photo , more detailed photos coming , my friends are looking for the crank set, and then I will pick it up , thanks for any help , and patience for more information


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2021)

The bike that surfaced at the Addison swap was a remarkable find. This makes only three stainless fendered Fleetwood Supremes I'm aware of. The only thing I see incorrect missing is the headlight, drop stand & clip, rear reflector, and wrong pedals. Something to note here--The '37 only 'book strap' rack. I know one time there was a lot of discussion on the topic of racks for these. Photo courtesy of @Junkman Bob V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> The bike that surfaced at the Addison swap was a remarkable find. This makes only three stainless fendered Fleetwood Supremes I'm aware of. The only thing I see incorrect missing is the headlight, drop stand & clip, rear reflector, and wrong pedals.



It is very interesting this bike surfaced with the small Persons tombstone reflector typically found on the Huffman Super Streamline bicycles.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 4, 2021)

Definitely a 37 model, as told by the trussrod tangs.
But, that rack was said to be the 38 model type.
I’ve never been in the camp that says the reflector type vs. non reflector type was a model year specific detail.
It just showed up in the catalog illustrations that way, so that’s been the gospel.
It was probably more of an early vs. late thing, or a supply type of thing.
It does seem more likely, that the reflector type would’ve come after the non reflector type, but that’s not how the catalog has them sequenced.


----------



## John (Oct 4, 2021)

The stainless fender probally came with the Streamline stand clip too, because of the length.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 4, 2021)

I love this thread!


----------



## higgens (Oct 4, 2021)

It popped up for sale last week  here are the pics he sent me as found. I was scared to buy it because he did not have much on his Facebook.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 6, 2021)

John said:


> The stainless fender probally came with the Streamline stand clip too, because of the length.



Yes It did. It broke of but I received the other piece to repair it.


----------



## frampton (Dec 26, 2021)

QQ


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2021)

Excuse me Ma’am.
I’m going to have to confiscate your bicycle, for not having a current license and registration tag.
Just then, she hiked her leg, only slightly less sexier than her bike, and Bam!
Check this out, officer!
Holy Cow!
That’s a sharp looking bike you’ve got there.
Thanks, for keeping it and your registration in such good shape.
Have a nice day, Miss!






Photo’s graciously provided by,

@New Mexico Brant


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 27, 2021)

..


----------



## CharlieL (Oct 27, 2022)

Larmo63 said:


> *One women's model*
> 
> View attachment 515638



Hi do you know what type battery went in the box, I want to get my 1936 Huffman Safety Streamline headlight working. Thank in advance


----------



## tryder (Oct 27, 2022)

CharlieL said:


> Hi do you know what type battery went in the box, I want to get my 1936 Huffman Safety Streamline headlight working. Thank in advance



@John


----------



## CharlieL (Oct 27, 2022)

37fleetwood said:


> *this is reposted from my site:*



Hi, any idea what spec the battery was that was in the steel box. I have a 1936 Huffman Safety streamline and it would be cool to retire the electrical.    Thanks Charlie


----------



## kreika (Oct 27, 2022)

CharlieL said:


> Hi, any idea what spec the battery was that was in the steel box. I have a 1936 Huffman Safety streamline and it would be cool to retire the electrical.    Thanks Charlie



I’d imagine D cells or one of those square dry cell batteries. Not lucky enough to own one of these beauties, so not sure. Good luck in your search!


----------

